# Sabine Skiffs' Rockport Demo Day



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

If you're in Rockport next weekend, May 19th, stop by the Swan Point Landings Fly Shop as we show a couple skiffs. 

Demo rides will be available after the shop closes. Demo location TBD.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

hey bri!

i fished scott's jet boat in ev city in feb and was impressed with it. i'd really like to see a current boat and i'd come see you in rockport but i'm tied up that weekend.

best of luck.


----------



## Low48 (Oct 19, 2016)

Looking forward to riding in the Micro! Cannot wait for my tunnel Micro to be built.


----------

